# Bantry Bay International



## lori0s (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello all

Has anyone spent time at the Bantry Bay International Vacation Resort?  It is a Gold Crown resort but I am having trouble finding current reviews of this place online.  Has anyone stayed here recently that could let me know how it was?

Thanks!!


----------



## philemer (Apr 27, 2010)

lori0s said:


> Hello all
> 
> Has anyone spent time at the Bantry Bay International Vacation Resort?  It is a Gold Crown resort but I am having trouble finding current reviews of this place online.  Has anyone stayed here recently that could let me know how it was?
> 
> Thanks!!



Very few TUGGERS, % wise, have actually visited SA but you may luck out and get a response. Also try www.venere.com and www.tripadvisor.com 

Welcome to TUG. Don't be a stranger.


----------

